# Soap Frosting - Pastry Soap



## Rattanjeet (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi all

I would like to try my hands on Pastry/cupcakes soap using Melt and pour process. 
Am just curious on how I will make the frosting? Can anyone pls help.


----------



## Kcryss (Aug 6, 2021)

I've never tried it, but there are youtube videos. Looks interesting and easier then cp frosting. I might give a try.

MWP - Melt, Whip & Pipe 100% Real Soap Frosting! - YouTube

Edit: This is a better link. Scroll down to Melt and Pour . Soap Frosting Tips | BrambleBerry


----------



## Rattanjeet (Aug 7, 2021)

Kcryss said:


> I've never tried it, but there are youtube videos. Looks interesting and easier then cp frosting. I might give a try.
> 
> MWP - Melt, Whip & Pipe 100% Real Soap Frosting! - YouTube
> 
> Edit: This is a better link. Scroll down to Melt and Pour . Soap Frosting Tips | BrambleBerry


Thank you


----------



## Rattanjeet (Aug 8, 2021)

Kcryss said:


> I've never tried it, but there are youtube videos. Looks interesting and easier then cp frosting. I might give a try.
> 
> MWP - Melt, Whip & Pipe 100% Real Soap Frosting! - YouTube
> 
> Edit: This is a better link. Scroll down to Melt and Pour . Soap Frosting Tips | BrambleBerry


Hey Kcryss

I read the link you shared, the bramble berry says the melt and pour soap frosting technique may not hold its shape. I was wondering if I can use cold process frosting on Mp soap, you think if it's possible?


----------



## lsg (Aug 9, 2021)

Wholesale Supplies Plus has a recipe that include M&P and bath whip.









						Debbie May
					

This soap frosting can be used to decorate soap cupcakes, bath bombs, etc. Use your imagination to come up with different ways to enhance your products. Ready to package within 24 hours of making.




					www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## Kcryss (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks @lsg!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 9, 2021)

> Ready to package within 24 hours of making.


Whoa! That's pretty cool.


----------



## HoppyCosmetics (Aug 10, 2021)

Rattanjeet said:


> I would like to try my hands on Pastry/cupcakes soap using Melt and pour process. Am just curious on how I will make the frosting? Can anyone pls help.


Ive seen videos on making soap shaped like pints of beer, and for the foam on the top they added some glycerine to the white melt & pour base. This softened it and made it look bubbly and realistic. 

Also, ive made candles when i was a teenager, and i had to make the wax look like snow. So you wait till the top of the wax forms a skin, and then whip it. Im not sure if this method would work for melt & pour soap, but you could try it and experiment.


----------

